# Gibt es 1zu1 Kompatible FU`s zu Bauer?



## maxi (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

einige Firman haben alte Bauer FU`s im Einsatz.
Die geben nun halt alle den Geist auf.

Da die Fa. Bauer ja seit jahren keine FU`s mehr produziert.
Weiss jemand 1zu1 Kompatible FU`s?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
von Danfoss gabs mal "bauähnliche" zu Bauer, aber die sind glaub ich auch schon wieder abgelöst. Aber ruhig da mal anfragen.
Bei uns läuft das meist so, wenn es keinen Ersatz mehr gibt(für was auch immer), werden einige noch Funktionierende Baugruppen gezielt gegen was aktuelles ausgetauscht, um wieder eine Störreserve zu haben, und im 2. Schritt dann der Rest.
Thomas


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von Danfoss gabs mal "bauähnliche" zu Bauer, aber die sind glaub ich auch schon wieder abgelöst. Aber ruhig da mal anfragen.
> Bei uns läuft das meist so, wenn es keinen Ersatz mehr gibt(für was auch immer), werden einige noch Funktionierende Baugruppen gezielt gegen was aktuelles ausgetauscht, um wieder eine Störreserve zu haben, und im 2. Schritt dann der Rest.
> Thomas


 
Hallo, so wurde es bisher auch gemacht.
Dadurch könenn durch Gebersyteme, Programmierung etc. jedoch sehr hohe Kosten für den Kunden entstehen.

So hohe Servicekosten machen sich jedoch nachhaltig nicht so gut für den Verkauf neuer Anklagen.

Weiter benötiogen diese ein sofortiges udn schnelles Handeln unsererseits um diese Stärung zu beseitigen. Welches einfach viel Resourchen in Anspruch nimmt.

Aber danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## thomass5 (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
da geb ich dir recht, das Geld angefasst werden muß. Ich weis nicht wie "wichtig" die Anlagen dem Kunden sind und was eine Stunde Stillstand kostet, aber ich als Kunde wäre schon gesprächsbereit, wenn mir mein Servicepartner ein Konzept für nicht mehr lieferbare Ersatzteile aufzeigt. Wenn jegliche Reserve aufgebraucht ist wirds schnell viel teurer wie ein gezielter Umbau. Da es aber noch um Bauer-FU geht, scheint das Thema ja eine gewisse Zeit verdrängt worden zu sein. Hast du mal bei Danfoss nachgefragt, ob die was zumindest ähnliches im Angebot haben?
Wie speziell sind denn die FU konfiguriert? 
Thomas

PS: Neue Anklagen würd ich als Kunde aber auch nicht kaufen! ;-)


----------



## thomass5 (8 Februar 2010)

... oder du bildest den Bauer-FU in einer Art "Black Box" für einen schnellen Austausch mit aktuellen Bauteilen nach. Dies ist dann zwar bestimmt auch teurer als ein reiner Austausch-FU aber schnell verfügbar.
Thomas


----------

